# Confirmation of timing chain vs timing belt



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Hey there everyone!

I am trying to find a definitive answer about my engine having a timing chain or a timing belt. I've entered the code I think is the engine code in Google and got no good result... and I cannot see much around the engine that would be a hint. So I am hoping one of you TT geniuses can confirm what I suspect: Timing chain.

Here's a photo I took this afternoon of the target area and also that sticker under the hood that I think shows the engine code (does it?).



















As always, thanks in advance for your assistance! And here's to hoping that it's in fact a chain and not a belt...


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

All TFSi models ............. timing belt.
3.2 V6 ............ timing chains.


----------



## Meth3rlence (Jun 5, 2016)

I can't remember but I think that either ONLY the v6 has the chain, or only Quattros have the chain... I've seen something about it over the last week or so of reading but I can't remember 100% =(


----------



## dea (Jan 3, 2015)

Yup, all 2.0 TFSI EA113 derivates have timing belt. If you aren't aware of the cam follower in the HPFP, do a google search and get it changed in the same service, if not earlier.

Other items that are prone to break in EA113's are diverter valve (revision G and upwards should be good) and PCV valve assembly on top of the engine. DV requires access underneath the car and some wigglin' as the DV is bolted on the turbo, but PCV is user changeable by just removing the engine cover.

Newer 2.0 TSI EA888's have timing chain as well as the from-the-stoneage VR6's.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

From the position of the dip stick and oil filter that's the later E888 engine (same torque as the TDI) and it has a timing chain.

Chains and their associated parts are not exempt from problems so you might want to Google 'E888 timing chain tensioner failure'.


----------



## Graham'sTT (Dec 6, 2014)

WoRkZ said:


> Hey there everyone!
> 
> I am trying to find a definitive answer about my engine having a timing chain or a timing belt. I've entered the code I think is the engine code in Google and got no good result... and I cannot see much around the engine that would be a hint. So I am hoping one of you TT geniuses can confirm what I suspect: Timing chain.
> 
> ...


I've been through exactly the same query with my pre-facelift TFSI (registered Dec 2009, so 2010 model year). The engine no is on that white label you can see behind the dipstick. You could check with Audi customer services or Dealer (quote registration or engine number). Or look up on the attached...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_V ... 6_FSI_85kW
Your engine looks exactly the same as mine and I believe (from the above) that it is an EA888 engine and the valves are chain driven.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

brittan said:


> From the position of the dip stick and oil filter that's the later E888 engine (same torque as the TDI) and it has a timing chain.
> 
> Chains and their associated parts are not exempt from problems so you might want to Google 'E888 timing chain tensioner failure'.


This

It's the E888 engine


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

Thanks a lot guys!  It confirms what my mechanic thought. We didn't want to start pulling the car appart just to see if it was a belt or a chain. But he did say that area all seemed to be sealed and thus it was almost certainly a timing chain.

So, are you guys saying I still need to have it serviced immediately for that tensioner issue? Is that such a major risk? How many on here have had this fail on their car? :?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

WoRkZ said:


> So, are you guys saying I still need to have it serviced immediately for that tensioner issue? Is that such a major risk? How many on here have had this fail on their car? :?


I was just making you aware of the issue. I don't recall anyone on here reporting a failure but not having that engine I haven't investigated any further.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

brittan said:


> WoRkZ said:
> 
> 
> > So, are you guys saying I still need to have it serviced immediately for that tensioner issue? Is that such a major risk? How many on here have had this fail on their car? :?
> ...


Well, now that I am aware of the class-action lawsuit (see the new thread I just started) concerning that problem, I will wait it out a bit and see how things go for VW. I suspect they will suddenly be tempted to prevent their engines from going BANG and having to pay a ton more money to fix them. I would not be surprised that a recall is announced in the coming months... :wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

After making the above post I noticed you'd done some investigating. 

I hope the US class action is successful but even if it is, that will not prompt VW to take action here in the UK.


----------



## WoRkZ (Sep 19, 2015)

brittan said:


> After making the above post I noticed you'd done some investigating.
> 
> I hope the US class action is successful but even if it is, that will not prompt VW to take action here in the UK.


I wouldn't be so negative mate. Since the diesel scandal, VW is looking to restore it's image... more so with it's Audi brand. If they want to keep the negative press to the minimum this time around, they might decide it's best to prevent further damage to their reputation by at least having a look at all affected cars to prevent failures...

But yeah, here in Canada, there almost always a direct effect of those US suits on us. But hey, let's see how VW approaches this...


----------



## b0i (Nov 17, 2019)

WoRkZ said:


> Thanks a lot guys!  It confirms what my mechanic thought. We didn't want to start pulling the car appart just to see if it was a belt or a chain. But he did say that area all seemed to be sealed and thus it was almost certainly a timing chain.
> 
> So, are you guys saying I still need to have it serviced immediately for that tensioner issue? Is that such a major risk? How many on here have had this fail on their car? :?


Kicking an old tread back to life but WorKz did you ever get this thing fixed or held off on it?

I have the exact same model year and colour actually interested to hear from people


----------

